# Looking for some nmm guidance



## Onyx Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

Firstly I'll explain, I'm looking to try my most ambitious project yet, I'm going to try to do a fully nmm necron army, I expect this to take a very long time  However the temptation is too great to resist, however, I need a colour suggestion, silver is easy enough, as is gold, but I was aiming for a challenge so was considering quicksilver style, if anyone has had any success with this I'm interested to hear how you have achieved the effect and if there are any snaps I'd like to see them if possible.
Thanks in advance, Raven


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

I myself are no expert regarding NMM I recomend you PM a member called moo regarding NMM his are amazing. JD


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

hello raven ,have you done any NMM painting before ?


----------



## Onyx Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

bits and pieces of silver, gold, and chrome, but nothing adventurous, hence this inquiry


----------



## Screwed (Apr 16, 2009)

NMM is actually pretty easy to paint, once you are used to it. the best way to do this is to go get a shiny pice of metal and put a light on it and try to recreate the effect you see on it on your mini.
tutorail http://www.jenova.dk/NMM.htm








standard NMM
this is a better tutorial and at the bottom of the page a good earth and sky one 
http://www.one-ring.co.uk/phpBB2/kb.php?mode=article&k=175
but what im think your looking for is called Earth and Sky NMM more of a mirror /chrome
looking effect 







Earth and Sky NMM

this effect can be a little tricky your best way to learn this effect is go get a Chrome hub cap set it about 10 feet away on a angle and practice recreating the effect you see.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Well Raven its certainly an ambitious idea, and if your comfortable with the style of painting and work load involved i for one cant wait to see what you come up with.

Im not a big fan of NMM on minis, seems like a step backwards to paint what is a 2d process on to a 3d model, not to mention their are some extremely good metallic acrylics available,granted when NMM is done very well it can look truly awesome,but generally it just makes metal parts of the model look Grey or brown.


----------



## Onyx Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

Me too bits, normally im not an nmm painter by habit, but tbh, i could never say no to a challenge, thanks for the feedback all, especially the advice.
On with the painting!


----------

